# Question Of The Week... ( 2016 Week 20 )



## ripjack13 (May 15, 2016)

Ok...this weeks question is one we all can chime in on. Because I am certain we all have done it at one time or another....

*What's the best or most creative reason why you ordered/bought wood?* 
{that you may or may not have needed.}






**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course the  and mrs ripjack too...


----------



## SENC (May 15, 2016)

The best reason I ever spent big money on a beautiful, ugly, burly chunk of wood was so I could give it to my bride as a piece offering, in hopes she would forgive me for a spider trick.

Well, sounds like a good reason anyway.

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Nature Man (May 15, 2016)

SENC said:


> The best reason I ever spent big money on a beautiful, ugly, burly chunk of wood was so I could give it to my bride as a piece offering, in hopes she would forgive me for a spider trick.
> 
> Well, sounds like a good reason anyway.


Need details on the spider trick. Chuck


----------



## Nature Man (May 15, 2016)

Primary reason being to build things. Secondary reason is because I am a collector/hoarder. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 15, 2016)

Cause @Kevin wanted it and I beat him to it!! ...................

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Tony (May 15, 2016)

Nature Man said:


> Need details on the spider trick. Chuck



Look in the "A joke a day..." thread Chuck. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal (May 15, 2016)

Reason ????? Don't need no stinking reason

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 7 | Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 15, 2016)

Until I became a member of this site I never really bought much wood, I csm milled my own and just used that. I did by some really nice bloodwood from woodcraft for a segmented turning once, it was for the wife at the time, now the ex wife has that turning. But this place forces me to buy wood that I see even if I don't need it, lol. I get all twichy and jitterey if I try and pass on a piece of wood that strikes my fancy.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Blueglass (May 15, 2016)

Ebony for 3 part stripes on a citrus drum shell. In the end I was not happy with the result but learned a lot about how I would approach it again.


----------



## Tony (May 15, 2016)

we were watching TV this morning and there was footage of a beaver gathering wood for his dam. My wife she was going to start calling me beaver because all I do is get wood and stack it up! Tony

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 15, 2016)

Nature Man said:


> Need details on the spider trick. Chuck



http://woodbarter.com/threads/a-joke-a-day-keeps--boredom-away.2071/page-107#post-350086

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 15, 2016)

SENC said:


> The best reason I ever spent big money on a beautiful, ugly, burly chunk of wood was so I could give it to my bride as a piece offering, in hopes she would forgive me for a spider trick.
> 
> Well, sounds like a good reason anyway.



She told me this morning, I needed to answer this weeks question. I said no way, then she would be onto my shenanigans....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kevin (May 15, 2016)

If you choose not to decide you still have made a choice...

If you buy wood without a reason, your reason is to buy it for no reason.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Blueglass (May 15, 2016)

Kevin said:


> If you choose not to decide you still have made a choice...
> 
> If you buy wood without a reason, your reason is to buy it for no reason.


Now I have done that!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## justallan (May 15, 2016)

As corny as it sounds, the best reason that I've bought wood was for the support auction.
Now, if you were ask the same question about tools.........

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 2


----------



## DKMD (May 15, 2016)

SENC said:


> ...so I could give it to my bride as a *piece* offering...



I'm surprised to see such carelessness... Might as well have typed 'peas' offering. Sheesh! What kind of example is that for the Mississipians?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Great Post 2


----------



## Tclem (May 15, 2016)

I'm stealing a quote from Paxton. 
" I want it"

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SENC (May 15, 2016)

DKMD said:


> I'm surprised to see such carelessness... Might as well have typed 'peas' offering. Sheesh! What kind of example is that for the Mississipians?


Oh, you must have thought I meant peace offering?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## David Hill (May 15, 2016)

Several times because others had raved about this or that species--most all were disappointments to me & made me realize--repeatedly--that some _just don't know what they don't know._
I'll just stick to my native woods--way cheaper that way too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kweinert (May 16, 2016)

To quote George Mallory - "Because it was there."

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## El Guapo (May 16, 2016)

Kevin said:


> If you choose not to decide you still have made a choice...
> 
> If you buy wood without a reason, your reason is to buy it for no reason.


I will choose free will.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## woodman6415 (May 16, 2016)

I'm not sure about the best or most creative reason I've bought wood but the weirdest and oddest request I had in my custom cabinet shop was for some cabinets to store and dry artificial Virginas ... Spelling ?? You know fake kitty's .... So here's story ... I was approached by one of my steady contractors to go look at a job with him ...it was a very large quarter horse breading ranch ... Very well known in horse circles ( I'm not in that group ) this contractor was building a new lab ... After semen was captured in the artificial Virgina ... It goes thru this lab for procession and frozen storage ... Then sold for mucho money per dose ... I got to witness the entire capture process ... Have a mare in heat in one pen ... Rear end just close enough to get stallion all hot and bothered ..... And makes them extremly wild and hard to manage ... Should say here its mostly college girls studying to get into this field ... When horse is fired up enough to kick and stomp everybody in reach, they pull him up on a padded fake horses rump ... Then proceed to get under slip this big rubber and let me tell you it was super sized ... The girls then took care of business ... Owners wanted red oaks cabinets to stain... Customers were brought thru lab so wanted nice cabs ... Lined on inside with plastic laminate ... Cabinets for fake ho has

Reactions: Great Post 2 | Funny 6 | Informative 2


----------



## Blueglass (May 16, 2016)

And when I post informative it is because there was no other rating that was even close to working for that, wow, lol!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Great Post 2


----------



## ripjack13 (May 16, 2016)




----------



## pvwoodcrafts (May 17, 2016)

'cause its there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (May 17, 2016)

woodman6415 said:


> I'm not sure about the best or most creative reason I've bought wood but the weirdest and oddest request I had in my custom cabinet shop was for some cabinets to store and dry artificial Virginas ... Spelling ?? You know fake kitty's .... So here's story ... I was approached by one of my steady contractors to go look at a job with him ...it was a very large quarter horse breading ranch ... Very well known in horse circles ( I'm not in that group ) this contractor was building a new lab ... After semen was captured in the artificial Virgina ... It goes thru this lab for procession and frozen storage ... Then sold for mucho money per dose ... I got to witness the entire capture process ... Have a mare in heat in one pen ... Rear end just close enough to get stallion all hot and bothered ..... And makes them extremly wild and hard to manage ... Should say here its mostly college girls studying to get into this field ... When horse is fired up enough to kick and stomp everybody in reach, they pull him up on a padded fake horses rump ... Then proceed to get under slip this big rubber and let me tell you it was super sized ... The girls then took care of business ... Owners wanted red oaks cabinets to stain... Customers were brought thru lab so wanted nice cabs ... Lined on inside with plastic laminate ... Cabinets for fake ho has



That is one of the better posts I have seen. I love your writing style and choice of words describing your observations, to wit:

_... Should say here its mostly college girls studying to get into this field ... _

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## woodman6415 (May 17, 2016)

True statement and you wouldn't believe how good at that they were ... The damn stallion was crazy to say the least ... Kicking and snapping ... Rairing up and bucking ... Finally got that horny devil up on fake mount and took care of business ... I was two pens over and scaired poopless ... One foot out the door and ready to bail ... Those ladies have my everlasting admiration on a tough job well handled ...

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Kevin (May 17, 2016)

Oh I knew you were serious - I just really dug the way you described everything. Don't hold back sharing your funny life experiences I'm sure I'm not the only one who gets a kick out of them.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Schroedc (May 17, 2016)

"It's for furniture for the living room honey" (Three years later it still sits in the rafters......)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13 (May 17, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> "It's for furniture for the living room honey" (Three years later it still sits in the rafters......)



It needs to acclimate should be the follow up reason it's still there....lol

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## lonewolf (May 20, 2016)

Sometimes I would take a road trip to wall lumber in n.c.. And just buy what inspired me. But honestly was just a good excuse to get away for a day. These were the days before cell phones and was a very enjoyable day. But would come back 5 to 6 hundred lighter

Reactions: Like 2


----------

